# Anxiety and Nutritional/Physical Corelation



## +[ thedeadpoet ]+ (Jul 23, 2006)

Although my ten month long bout of Depersonalisation came to a halt in December of 2006, I still have perpetual anxiety. My situation is akin to most peoples; I've tried every medication under the sun and *nothing ever works* etc. and so I cant help but wonder if there are any physical conditions that can cause symptoms such as those found in anxiety sufferers.

If anyone can help, please do.

I gave a blood sample to determine my vitamin levels last November and they were all within range which actually annoyed me as I suspected a deficiency was the cause.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Look at your emotional issues instead, that's where you'll find the root cause of your anxiety.


----------



## +[ thedeadpoet ]+ (Jul 23, 2006)

Its my greatest study. I simply have no issues to be anxious about, which explains why I never had anything to talk about while I was wasting money with therapy.

I just seem to have the physical symptoms of anxiety constantly, if its even anxiety at all. Hot and cold flushes, a dreadful host of various muscle spasms and twitches, general apathy/disinterest and tension.

Has anyone reading this ever had any benefits from taking 5HTP?


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

+[ thedeadpoet ]+ said:


> Has anyone reading this ever had any benefits from taking 5HTP?


Only when it was immediately followed by certain other chemicals 

Those emotions can hide really well. Most people, even without anxiety problems, will have heaps to talk about in therapy. It could be that you are just hiding your problems very well. But I don't know you, so its up to you to decide.

Good luck.


----------



## hotrille (May 10, 2007)

Hi thedeadpoet. There is a book called "The Anxiety and Phobia Workbook" by Edmund J. Bourne, and there's a chapter in the back of it that talks about physical diseases that can contribute to anxiety, like hyperthyroidism or candida or toxemia. Hm, I'm not sure if you've had your thyroid checked or cortisol levels checked, but that might also be helpful. In my opinion, blood tests, rather the ranges for those tests are a little too broad, I think, but then again I'm not a doctor. . It seems as if they look for extreme deficiencies or excesses in things like calcium and TSH, insulin in order to diagnose major diseases (but it's still good to know anyway). Other than that, if they don't find a major deficiency, they'll leave it at that. I don't know, that's just my take on it anyway. Good luck finding what you're looking for.


----------

